# Strange Happenings



## Chaos (Mar 13, 2003)

I was at my friends house and we were sittin on his couch watching a movie and his cat walks into the room. At this time we do not see the bird. Later I look down and the cat is sitting there eating a bird that appeared to come out of nowhere. This is the strange part, I look back later and the first bird is gone and a new larger bird is being eaten, I could have sworn that the the cat did not move from that spot the whole time. No reason for posting this other than as an interesting story, do any of you have any screwed up stuff like this happen to you?


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 13, 2003)

All the time. It's called a flashback :erg:


----------



## Richard S. (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *All the time. It's called a flashback :erg: *


  hahaha.......uh, got a bit of a "history"  there, jill?


----------



## brianhunter (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *I was at my friends house and we were sittin on his couch watching a movie and his cat walks into the room. At this time we do not see the bird. Later I look down and the cat is sitting there eating a bird that appeared to come out of nowhere. This is the strange part, I look back later and the first bird is gone and a new larger bird is being eaten, I could have sworn that the the cat did not move from that spot the whole time. No reason for posting this other than as an interesting story, do any of you have any screwed up stuff like this happen to you? *



It is a glitch in the matrix! The Agents changed programming on you!

There is no spoon!!!


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Richard S. _
> *hahaha.......uh, got a bit of a "history"  there, jill? *



Yes.


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> *It is a glitch in the matrix! The Agents changed programming on you!
> 
> There is no spoon!!! *



:rofl: :rofl: 

In all seriousness, the world is a strange place, and I honestly think $h!t like that happens all the time. Then, again, maybe it just happens to me. :uhoh:


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *In all seriousness, the world is a strange place, and I honestly think $h!t like that happens all the time. Then, again, maybe it just happens to me. :uhoh: *



Nah.  I have had some pretty bizarre stuff happen to me, and I am and always have been chemical-free...    No LDS (or LSD) flashbacks for the fatman, but weird stuff happens nonetheless...

I read once upon a time that it is a matter of being open to recognizing what Douglas Adams referred to as the SEP phenomenon...  SEP stands for "Somebody Else's Problem," and he theorized that people in general tune out quite a bit in the world because at some level of their subconscious mind they see something they don't understand, or something that challenges their view of reality, and in a self defense mode categorize it as SEP - Somebody Else's Problem.

Then they are able to wander on about their merry way, chewing their cud contentedly.

I think I agree with him.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## D_Brady (Mar 15, 2003)

Maybe the cat had the munchies from the contact high he got from you guys ya know watching the movie. 

                              nudge nudge wink wink say no more.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *Maybe the cat had the munchies from the contact high he got from you guys ya know watching the movie nudge nudge wink wink say no more. *



I have no idea what you just said :shrug:


----------



## D_Brady (Mar 15, 2003)

Oh man , lets try  this  were they passing anything to one another while they were watching tv, like maybe a certin type of water filtration device.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *Oh man , lets try  this  were they passing anything to one another while they were watching tv, like maybe a certin type of water filtration device. *



Give up, Im not getting it


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 15, 2003)

I agree with the SEP theory- haven't read any D Adams after the hitchhiking books (the first two- after that got to be too much) but I do enjoy his perception of things.


----------



## sweeper (Mar 15, 2003)

Mob you will understand when you are  alittle older.

as for me, I see things like that all the time..  actualy I dream that I have had conversations with people and than try to continue them..  also I tihnk real conversations were dreams and never continue those (untill someone brings it up) and I have always been totaly chem free..  except new years and an average of one other time a year when I get drunk..  other than that though..

the question is is it your perception that is off or reality..


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweeper _
> *Mob you will understand when you are  alittle older.
> 
> *




I hate when people say that because by then I will have forgotten :wah:


----------



## sweeper (Mar 17, 2003)

ok, what drug gives you "the munchies" ?


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Mar 17, 2003)

Can't say I've experienced that sort of oddity in the reality around me before, but I have had more deja vus then I like to think about, wherein I know exactly what's going to happen before it even does. I'd seen it all before in dreams or the like. Scares the stuffings out of me.

Prescience allows for no change in the timeline. It locks us in place and allows no deviation, no avoidance of fate (paraphrasing Frank Herbert).

"There are more things in heaven and earth than are dreamt of in your philosophy, Horatio." (Shakespeare)

I don't know why such gaps in the fabric of reality occur, but I take it as a potential sign that there are greater things then we mere mortals could ever imagine. 




Either that, or I've been watching way too much Sci-Fi. 





Which is very possible.


----------



## chufeng (Mar 17, 2003)

I've been witness to some very bizarre things...
Things that cloud the line between reality, dream, and (I don't have a word to describe it)...

I have come to that point in my life where I simply say, "That was curious..." and go on with my life.

I may, or may not, reflect on it at a later time.

There is so much we don't know about REALITY...what WE think is real, may be a shadow dance on a piece of tissue paper...

my two cents



chufeng


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 18, 2003)

Had an interesting experience...  Was having a "deep" discussion with some people, and spontaneously had this "understanding" of the nature of time and its relationship to reality.

Really, it isn't anything that most folks who dabble in that sort of theory probably don't know, but for someone who had until that moment never given it much consideration, it was quite surprising.

Deja vu doesn't exist.  It is the circular nature of time that past, present and future all coexist.  But, due to our inability to perceive things beyond the veil of reality we allow ourselves, we see time as progressing in a straight line.  When we experience Deja Vu (and I'm not talking about the club!  ), we think it is a moment of minor clairvoyance.  It isn't.  It is just our past and present selves "catching up" with our future selves, and vice versa.  At that moment of unity, the past, present and future mix into an experience that our minds have difficulty interpreting.  So, to keep our sanity, it categorizes and labels until our mind is comfy with it.

So there you go.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *
> Deja vu doesn't exist.  It is the circular nature of time that past, present and future all coexist.  But, due to our inability to perceive things beyond the veil of reality we allow ourselves, we see time as progressing in a straight line.  When we experience Deja Vu (and I'm not talking about the club!  ), we think it is a moment of minor clairvoyance.  It isn't.  It is just our past and present selves "catching up" with our future selves, and vice versa.  At that moment of unity, the past, present and future mix into an experience that our minds have difficulty interpreting.  So, to keep our sanity, it categorizes and labels until our mind is comfy with it.
> 
> ...



Interesting... don't know if I agree about the clairvoyance part, since everytime it had happened I'd know it was going to happen exactly it did, but I could be interpreting it wrong (and me being wrong is known to happen... not very often mind.  ).

Still, an interesting point for me to think on. I don't know. Is it possible that we can see beyond the categories, the labels, and understand what's actually going on in a moment of "deja vu" (in your words, it does not exist, but the term is useful for discussion, so I'll continue to use it here to explain the phenomena in question), i.e. the conjunction of various parts of time-space?

And maybe it's just the fact that most Western thinkers view time as linear that's causing us to think of deja vu the way we think of it (i.e. Clairvoyance). Again, I don't claim to fully understand everything on this one. As if anyone ever could! 

PS: (And hey, switch the letters and Clairvoyance becomes "Cliar"voyance... yeah, baby, yeah!)
PPS: Above comment proves I have far too much free time on my hands and far too little blood in my caffeine stream.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 18, 2003)

What movie where you watching at the time? Was it "The Ring"?

If so, then that explains it....the birds just came out of the television when you weren't looking. No big deal....you just have 7 days now before you die. Twas' Nice knowin' ya! 

Sidebar: Did anyone here see that movie. Movies don't scare me...but that one scared the piss out of me! I don't even like thinking about it, cause.....oh jeez....there I go again.......I just wet myself.:rofl:


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *What movie where you watching at the time? Was it "The Ring"?
> 
> If so, then that explains it....the birds just came out of the television when you weren't looking. No big deal....you just have 7 days now before you die. Twas' Nice knowin' ya!
> ...



I saw that movie.  Didn't seem too scary because it was pretty far fetched.  They were really reaching for a way to scare people.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 18, 2003)

The movie was Office Space.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *The movie was Office Space. *



OFFICE SPACE! Thats even more frightening!!! Wheres my stapler? You are sentanced to many years in "pound you in the @$$" prison! Micheal Bolten? Are you related to the singer??...... I don't like to think about the movie cause its so scar.....uh-oh....there I go again.....this time I crapped my pants. Wordrobe change!:rofl:


----------



## Chaos (Mar 18, 2003)

You don't like.... Office Space?  B, b, b, burn the b, building down....


----------



## D_Brady (Mar 18, 2003)

Where's my stapler- When they ever put that guy in the basement for his new office in the dark with the rats, I couldn't believe it.:anic:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 18, 2003)

What the hell are you all babbling on about? :shrug:


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *What the hell are you all babbling on about? :shrug: *



Probably one of the funniest movies of the 90's. You may or may not get it, but if you've ever worked in a cubicle type office setting, you'd laugh your butt off through the entire movie. It's just too funny. I don't really know what the typical office setting in England is like, or what your exposure to the typical office setting would be (given your age & experience) to get the humor, but I think you'd enjoy the movie regardless.

A must see!!!


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 18, 2003)

Another thread with potential hijacked by Malaysian pirates...  Sad, really.



*** This comment made fully, completely and totally in jest.  Do not flame in response (even though I was hoping for more discussion of oddness as a result of training, rather than endless one line replies about old movies... ) *** 

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## brianhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Office space was sooo under rated! it was hillarious! Its on the 5 dollar rack at walmart Id suggest it to you as a funny movie in a heartbeat!

PC load letter?!?! WTF is a PC load letter??

You know? Like in Superman III???

Are you wearing your 19 pieces of flare? You know the Nazi's had flare?

Im gonna have to watch it again thanks!


----------



## Kirk (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm thinking about bringing that new chick from Logistics. If things 
go right I may be showing her my O-face. You know ... Oh! Oh! Oh!

Hey Peter, check out channel 9, breast exams! 

And I said, I don't care if they lay me off either, because I told, I 
told Bill that if they move my desk one more time, then, then I'm, 
I'm quitting, I'm going to quit. And, and I told Don too, because 
they've moved my desk four times already this year, and I used 
to be over by the window, and I could see the squirrels, and they 
were merry, but then, they switched from the Swingline to the 
Boston stapler, but I kept my Swingline stapler because it didn't 
bind up as much, and I kept the staples for the Swingline stapler 
and its not okay because if they take my stapler then ill set the 
building on fire. 

You know, minimum security prison is no picnic. I had a client in 
there once. He said the trick is kick someone's *** the first day, 
or become somebody's *****. Then everything will be alright.

Peter ... Watch out for your cornhole, bud


----------



## Chaos (Mar 18, 2003)

TPS reports man, TPS reports.... Geez you forgot all about them.

Looks like your haveing a case of the mondays!

HEY YOU TWO GET YOURSELVES A ROOM! Hee HEE! :2xbird:


----------



## sweeper (Mar 19, 2003)

best line was

"that's the last straw"


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 19, 2003)

LOL you guys are good w/ the movie lines!


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *Another thread with potential hijacked by Malaysian pirates...  Sad, really.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn I was getting a big reply ready and then I read the rest of your post! Getting me all excited! :wah:


----------



## Seig (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Getting me all excited! :wah: *


*YOU* got him excited, you clean up the puddle!


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 20, 2003)

I have to join in saying that Office Space was freakin' hilarious. My husband was a programmer until 9/11 made his dot.com go away, and I have seen from the outside how weird things can get in those little cubicles. 

He still has his stapler (it has "Andy's- **** off" stencilled on it). 

I'm gonna have to ask you to rent this movie, okay? Great....

So there! There's my flair! :bird:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *YOU got him excited, you clean up the puddle! *



You better be talking bout tears there......:shrug:


----------



## sweeper (Mar 20, 2003)

hmm...  I don't think most of us guys cry when we get "excited"


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweeper _
> *hmm...  I don't think most of us guys cry when we get "excited"
> 
> *



Stop right there.....I dont wanna know :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweeper _
> *hmm...  I don't think most of us guys cry when we get "excited"
> 
> *



I know I don't. :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *I'm thinking about bringing that new chick from Logistics. If things
> go right I may be showing her my O-face. You know ... Oh! Oh! Oh!
> 
> ...


"I wouldn't exactly say I have been missing it, Bob."


----------



## Seig (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *I have to join in saying that Office Space was freakin' hilarious. My husband was a programmer until 9/11 made his dot.com go away, and I have seen from the outside how weird things can get in those little cubicles.
> 
> He still has his stapler (it has "Andy's- **** off" stencilled on it).
> ...


"So, how is that not stealing?"


----------



## Seig (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *You better be talking bout tears there......:shrug: *


I don't know, but you are standing in it...


----------



## brianhunter (Mar 21, 2003)

No matter how many quotes you hear Sieg just proved you can dig up more from that movie!!! hehe Classic i tell ya classic!!!


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 21, 2003)

Gotta be one of the best movies of all time.  Funny it never made it bigger than it did.


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I don't know, but you are standing in it... *



Getting a little yucky around here....


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I know I don't. :rofl: *



I said stop man!


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I don't know, but you are standing in it... *



Urgh! :disgust: I'm movin over there!

*Judo throws Rich into Puddle of *Insert liquid here* before Karate chopping Jason to the floor and giving Seig a *Boot to the Groin**  

Take that :asian:


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 21, 2003)

It's okay! Back away from the puddle and nobody else gets hurt. There there. Have a snack- like a tuna roll?


----------



## Seig (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Urgh! :disgust: I'm movin over there!
> 
> *Judo throws Rich into Puddle of *Insert liquid here**


I would pay to see your scrawny butt do that 





> * before Karate chopping Jason to the floor*


My money is on the_ Ohio Express_


> *and giving Seig a *Boot to the Groin**
> 
> Take that :asian: *


You *Really* want to get laughed at, don't you?


----------



## Seig (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *It's okay! Back away from the puddle and nobody else gets hurt. There there. Have a snack- like a tuna roll? *


Give him some paper towels first.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I would pay to see your scrawny butt do that
> My money is on the Ohio Express
> You Really want to get laughed at, don't you? *



Just keeping you guys in line........


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Give him some paper towels first. *



Stop with it already.....:disgust:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Stop with it already.....:disgust: *




MOB, I believe that you should listen to Jill on this one. Step back take a chill, eat a sandwhich or something. You aren't going to be able to do any of that stuff any time soon.


----------



## Seig (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *MOB, I believe that you should listen to Jill on this one. Step back take a chill, eat a sandwhich or something.   *


Make sure you wash your hands first


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Make sure you wash your hands first *



Some hand sanitizer first then wash with soap but only after he steps out of his little puddle first.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *MOB, I believe that you should listen to Jill on this one. Step back take a chill, eat a sandwhich or something. You aren't going to be able to do any of that stuff any time soon.  *



Oi....what are you implying


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Oi....what are you implying  *



You are not going to throw rich, beat me in any fight, or be able to kick Seig.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You are not going to throw rich, beat me in any fight, or be able to kick Seig. *



Oh thought you were talking bout the whole puddle thing


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Urgh! :disgust: I'm movin over there!
> 
> *Judo throws Rich into Puddle of *Insert liquid here* before Karate chopping Jason to the floor and giving Seig a *Boot to the Groin**
> ...



I missed this post 

:rofl: I know Aikido and Judo masters that hesitate to throw me. 

Mass is my friend 

As for the puddle,  MOB, I tought you had gotton over that problem. OR at least you knew enough to wear depends.   

:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You are not going to throw rich, beat me in any fight, or be able to kick Seig. *




What he said


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *What he siad  *



Oh, the typical young teenager so full of energy.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Oh, the typical young teenager so full of energy.  *




Yup that would be me


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Oh, the typical young teenager so full of energy.  *


 :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing1: :boing1: :boing1: 


:CTF: 


:redcaptur 


Yep to be like that, and to know what I know and make what I make


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yup that would be me  *



I would have thought by now that your dad had taught you that experience wins the battles


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I would have thought by now that your dad had taught you that experience wins the battles *




LOL......actually the last thing he said to me as he left the house this afternoon was "I can slit your throat with a credit card....dont talk to me about weapons" :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *LOL......actually the last thing he said to me as he left the house this afternoon was "I can slit your throat with a credit card....dont talk to me about weapons" :rofl: *




Prime example of experience, and knowing how to use his environment. Listen to your Dad. OK ?


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Prime example of experience, and knowing how to use his environment. Listen to our Dad. OK ? *




Oh I do......You dont wanna NOT listen to him


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 22, 2003)

> "I can slit your throat with a credit card....dont talk to me about weapons"



My ex-wife sure as heck cut MY throat with credit cards.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *My ex-wife sure as heck cut MY throat with credit cards.  *



Check out a similar posting here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6720&perpage=15&pagenumber=3


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *My ex-wife sure as heck cut MY throat with credit cards.  *



You guys are really putting me off marriage


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *You guys are really putting me off marriage  *




Marriage is a great situation with the right person.

Just think twice and make sure.
:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Marriage is a great situation with the right person.
> 
> Just think twice and make sure.
> :asian: *



Done done and done :asian:


----------



## Seig (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Marriage is a great situation with the right person.
> 
> Just think twice and make sure.
> :asian: *


When you find the right one.  Hold on, don't let go.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Just think twice and make sure.*



Think many times over.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Think many times over. *



I get it.......so its like crossing the road.....Always look both ways and think about it a lot before actually moving and ALWAYS make sure a damn car dont hit you  Right?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I get it.......so its like crossing the road.....Always look both ways and think about it a lot before actually moving and ALWAYS make sure a damn car dont hit you  Right?  *



Something like that.:shrug:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Something like that.:shrug: *




I was almost right


----------



## Seig (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I was almost right  *


Just like in training, listen to those that are senior to you.  More often than not, they have already made the mistakes you are about to.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I was almost right  *



You have much to learn young one.:shrug:


----------

